# Little Kodak



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

I have passed on many of these but, I just could not resist this one. 

Kodak Signet 40 *in the box* and the price tag was just screaming take me home

I havent even started cleaning it yet, but I think I may put this one to use.





































I've relocated the images that where here in my PB account, I'll change the image tags here when time permits


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice find, dare I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Nice find, dare I ask what you paid for it?



Price tag said $20.00 (USD) and I got a discount, I paid $17.00


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow - really nice find


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Wow - really nice find



I'm gonna have to see if I can find and replace the missing filters definately and maybe a flash bulb for sake of completion, there is sum stuff rattling around in the bottom of the box. I'll have to see what that all is, I know one thing is a batterie, Wich I doubt still holds power but neat to have.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 13, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm gonna take some time over the next couple days and get her cleand up and hopefully get some good shots of it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 13, 2007)

Battou said:


> ... and maybe a flash bulb ...



If it takes the standard blue glass ones I think I might have a pack or two in a box somewhere.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 14, 2007)

Another great find! Myself, I can never resist camera's like that, especially in the box with all the stuff.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 15, 2007)

Good lil' performer, that Ektanar lens! You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dinodan (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice find!  Where were those cameras manufactured?


----------



## Battou (Dec 15, 2007)

reciept



Hertz van Rental said:


> If it takes the standard blue glass ones I think I might have a pack or two in a box somewhere.



I'll have to look at the flash bulb info again, I skimmed it over, seein as I don't make a habbit of flash useage I did not pay a god awefull lot of attention to it.




Mitica100 said:


> Good lil' performer, that Ektanar lens! You'll be pleasantly surprised.



I hope so, I have gotten so accustomed to shutter speeds of up to a grand, I am worried about my ability seein as I am confined to 1/400 and below. A well perfoming lens should definately help boost my enjoyment of it.




dinodan said:


> Nice find!  Where were those cameras manufactured?



Rochester NY USA


------------------------------------------------------------------

Her previous owner took really good care of it and used it with frequency from what I can tell, however I think I have found what had done it in  It seems to have been dropped, the view finder is way off. I am going to see if I can get it repaired but if not I'll have to figure it out and compensate, Not a big deal. As it turns out the batteries where left in the flash (I think The owner died and her kid is selling it) .....the damage is light, I can fix that my self. As it turns out the three filters I have where the only three that came with the set, so that is complete afterall and the glass of the lens is imaculet.

New pics of it all cleaned up









































Threw the view finder  she is off just a little


----------



## dinodan (Dec 16, 2007)

Battou said:


> Threw the view finder  she is off just a little


 
Maybe you shouldn't be throwing it!


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

dinodan said:


> Maybe you shouldn't be throwing it!



LOL, I throw the digital Kodak, not this, This is too nice despite this little flaw.


----------

